# Ctsm. Jumbo Prime 'Elk Grove' has arrived!



## P-chan (May 30, 2009)

My new Ctsm. Jumbo Prime 'Elk Grove', has arrived! I was so excited....Thank you, Candace! I'll take good care of her!


----------



## Candace (May 30, 2009)

Glad it finally showed up.


----------



## P-chan (May 30, 2009)

Me, too! I think she took a little detour to do some sight seeing!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2009)

P-chan said:


> Me, too! I think she took a little detour to do some sight seeing!



:rollhappy:
Congrats on your new addition Patti!!!!!
I hope you show us pics of its blooming soon...


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

Looks like it pooped out the bottom! :evil:


----------



## P-chan (Jun 1, 2009)

:rollhappy: I was trying to have a formal type appearance! There were a few loose pieces, so I set them at the bottom. I guess they do kind of look like they "escaped"! er..evacuated!


----------

